

What things didn't you know you needed but are now very glad you have? - cshekhar
http://stackoverflow.com/questions/203286/what-things-didnt-you-know-you-needed-but-are-now-very-glad-you-have/203398#203398

======
ColinWright
Is there a reason you've lunk to a comment in the middle, rather than to the
question itself?

~~~
cshekhar
No, It was by mistake

